# I have a blood blister-type sore on my vulva (sorry if TMI)



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

It's swollen under it and rather painful. Actually, there's also a smaller one slightly inside my vagina. It is where the outer labia meet the vagina on the bottom(not towards the clitoris).

I have never had sex with any besides DH and vice versa, so I know it's not an STD.

I don't know if it's a varicose vein, it looks like an open sore. If you found some pics, I could aye or nay them.









And I don't have any idea what to do for it. Any suggestions?


----------



## mosesface (Jul 25, 2006)

does it look like this?


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Yes! Except bigger and open.


----------



## mosesface (Jul 25, 2006)

it's a boil!
if it's open, that means it's draining. just keep it clean and it will clear up on it's own. might take up to 2 weeks.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

What is it about this site that has me googling stuff. Then my husband walks in and sees pics of genitals.










I found this: http://pathmicro.med.sc.edu/fox/syph3.jpg or this: http://www.jle.com/en/revues/medecin..._alt_131ql.jpg

I think it could be a boil that opened, however, but I google ulcer and chancre.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

A boil. Sigh. Well, I know. No calling the dr. Shew. Fortunately it's not as big as some of those.
Yeah, I laughed out loud and my husband is like "What?" You don't wanna know, honey. Well, he knows, but . . . nevermind.

I'm fighting plugged ducts too. Why me?









ETA: It is kinda weird. It just started hurting yesterday, it didn't build up. I would have noticed a bump. So it happened quickly.


----------



## PookieMom (Jan 16, 2007)

I have those with every pregnancy. Is there any way to prevent them? I have 10 weeks left and they get really, really bad toward the end.


----------

